# Question for Students in International Med Schools



## dr.mango (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi..

I have a couple of questions regarding international med schools.

1. What made you decide where, internationally, you would attend med school? (ie. Pakistan as opposed to the Caribbean). How does one go about choosing the right med school? Does anyone have tips for Canadian students (ie. like me, who has a 4 year undergrad degree)?

2. Something I heard about foreign (international) med schools was that once the foreign grad returns to the U.S., they don't have the same oppurtunities as the other U.S. med school grads. How true is this? What I have heard is that, although the foreign grads will get to eventually practice, they will not recieve any competitive residency and can practically say goodbye to well-known teaching hospitals. 

This really scares me - so I really hope someone gets back to me. #shocked 

Oh ..and also ...would it take longer for a foreign grad to begin practicing than a U.S. grad (given they were in the same residency etc)? 

HOPE TO HEAR FROM SOMEONE SOOOON!!!!!! Thanks!:happy:


----------



## dr.mango (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi...
I was wondering if anyone was going to reply....I am waiting and checking this website everyday - and NO ONE has replied!!!#growl 

So I would really appreciate it if someone could reply - even if you dont have the answers to my q's ..........atleast then, I don't have to keep on checking the website. #angry


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

1.) I chose to attend med school in Pakistan because of two reasons -- first of all, they do not require applicants to have a 4 year bachelors degree, and second of all, they are very cost effective and affordable to the point where most people do not have to take loans to pay for their education. If you have a 4 year bachelors degree, you may want to take a serious look at the Carribean schools -- there's some good ones out there.

2.) Foreign Medical Grads (FMGs) do have a shot at competitive residencies but they have to work harder to obtain those positions. This means having high USMLE Step scores, showing a track record of having research and clinical experience, and having strong letters of recommendations (LORs) from doctors in the field they wish to pursue. This is by no means impossible, however it at the same time is not very easy. Of course, they usually have no problems at all (besides visa problems, if that applies to you) in securing positions in internal medicine -- the field in which a majority of physicians in the US and abroad go into.

As far as how much time it takes an FMG compared to a US grad in completing their training and starting practice -- its exactly the same. There is no special training or additional time commitment that an FMG must complete before being able to practice

Hope this helps, and welcome to Med Studentz #happy


----------



## dr.mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow, finally a reply! Thank you very much for the reply Rehan - GOD BLESS YOU! :happy: #cool 

Okay, now for the caribbean med schools - what factors should I consider when choosing a med school?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

1. Main reason internationally, we didnt finish our bachelors degrees, didnt want to go through the whole process, take the mcats, get loans, etc, get rejected possibly, then have to apply to carribean etc. Basically we are Pakistanis so why would we go to other places? Who says we go to another country just for the school? If that was the case many foreigners wouldnt come to pakistan. Anyway if you have a bachelors degree and dont know what your plans are by now ie have you taken the mcats yet or not or even applied anywhere? Well your going to have to for the carribean anyway, that would be my first resort. Pakistan at the end of the list.

2. If everytime someone said something was difficult then I doubt I would be accomplishing anything. Nothing is difficult until you do it and thats not something you should be worrying about at this time. Plenty of Pakistani doctors are practicing in usa, their specialists of all kinds. Its all about how hard you work. Just because you graduate from an american med school and your mediocre, you'll end up doing what most carribean grads specialize in... Psychiatry!!


----------



## dr.mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*THanKS!*

Thanks for the reply Maik!

I hope someone from the caribbean schools will be able to offer advice as well......!

tHANKS AGAIN!


----------



## dr.mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*Caribbean Med Schools*

Hey...is anyone here actually from any of the CARIBBEAN MED SCHOOLS? 

If so, please HELP! I have heard that St.George is the best, and after that is SABA, but how do you determine what is the best for you and how do you go about choosing a school in the Caribbean?

HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #angry PLEASE!!!!!!!#sad


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Dr. Mango,

There are a few medical students here from the Caribbean. I'm sure with a little patience from us all they'll turn up sooner or later.


----------



## dr.mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*dr.mango*

hey mastahriz,

THANKS, for the reply ..its nice to know that there are a few people who are actually reading my posts:happy: 

Hope to hear from you soon - hopefully before I apply#baffled ...i will be applying this year for Sept 2007 admission#cool 

Dr.MANGO


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*Sorry it took so long!*

Alright, alright, alright...lol. Sorry, I am ashamed to admit that I did see this post a while ago but I kinda hesitated to respond (don't ask me why). 


Well, to answer your question, I am a carribean medical student, studying in la UASD also know as "Universidad Autonoma de Santo Domingo". It is a spanish speaking university but it is well know and recognized by all 50 states (to my knowledge). 
It is not the only one, there are others such as; Unibe (which is very well know because it teaches english as well in spanish, but not recognized by the state of california), Uce, Unphu, Utesa, Intec, Poccamaima (not sure of the spelling for this one) and others that I'm not too familiar with. These are all school located in the Dominican Republic.

I have heard good things about Saba but I wouldnt really know because it wasnt something I looked into when I was starting out.

Mexico has some good schools as well but I'm not sure of there name, except for UNAM and Universidad del Oeste. 

#1I chose to go to my school because of economical reasons and it's recognition. Not to mention the fact that I'm not the only one in my family who has gone to this school. You have to decide what's important for you in order to decide what school you want to attend.

#2 Getting a residency does not depend on whether or not you are an US graduate or an International graduate. It soley depends on how well you do on you USMLE, how well you interview and what other things you can add to impress the facutly of the hospital you will be applying to (doing electives, for example can make a difference). It takes the same time for and IMG (International Medical Graduate) as an USMG or AMG (U.S. Medical Grad. or American Medical Grad.) to complete a residency. #angry 

I hope this was helpful!!! #eek


----------



## dr.mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*Thankssss*

Why, THANK YOU NATACHA! #yes I am glad you broke through your hesitation and finally gave me some input on caribbean schools. Thanks, I really do appreciate you taking the time#cool 

If theres anyone else from the Caribbean and are attending ENGLISH schools, Please don't be shy to offer me some input/advice! Thanks!

Also, I heard that Caribbean schools are getting competitive....but then I also heard that Caribbean schools will accept "anyone"...can anyone offer any feedback on this?

Okay.......thanks a bunch......

TOODLES!#laugh


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I can only speak for my school on this and no it's not that competitive. You would have to call the director of the school that you are interested in and ask them what are there requirements.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice post guys i am also new at this..and am searching for medical colleges/schools...i heard lots about pakistan' schools. and very little about carribbean could you please explain to me the process to get in ...and also the cost of it...and what if you are not from USA and are applying to the carribean would you still be accepted?


----------



## sweetjo22 (Dec 17, 2007)

About the Caribbean Schools I know a bit about it, since I have spent hours researching about them. I live in the Caribbean and did my Bsc. at St.George's University, in Grenada. Concerning medicine at SGU, yes you can apply to SGU, no matter which country you are from. There are different requirements for admission based on your academic background. I am considering doing my MD at SGU, or maybe at another Caribbean School such as AUC, or Ross. Which are all well known Caribbean medical schools. Do some research and you will see.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

orite..thannksss soo much


----------



## shadow (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with the above mentioned facts. 2 of my uncles were at SGU and are nw in NY. It takes the same amount of time to complete residency for an IMG and the residency you get depends on ur USMLE score and where u do ur electives. I am in China and many chinese students have obtained residencies in the US for many years now and all the americans here would have to go through the same process as any other american in other foreign medical skls.


----------

